# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  variable d'environnement cf

## marseillais13

bonjour,

je recherche comment rcuperer une variable d'environnement avec les CGI
j'ai trouver des infos a droite, a gauche mais rien ne marche


CGI.AUTH_TYPE
CGI.REMOTE_USER
CGI.AUTH_USER 
ne marchent pas, 
si quelqu'un a une ide  ::(:

----------


## djtadpole

Bonjour,

fait dj un dump du CGI pour voir les variables que tu retournes (a vient peut-tre de l).



```
<cfdump var="#cgi#">
```

----------


## marseillais13

merci de ta rponse, sa me retourne la meme chose que dans mon debugeur
dans AUTH_USER c'est marqu empty string donc c'est que le CGI ne retrouve rien je pense, mon login window devrait au moins etre rcupr

enfet je pense qu'il faudrait rcuperer la variable d'environnement, j'en suis pa sur  ::roll::

----------


## jowo

> merci de ta rponse, sa me retourne la meme chose que dans mon debugeur
> dans AUTH_USER c'est marqu empty string donc c'est que le CGI ne retrouve rien je pense, mon login window devrait au moins etre rcupr
> 
> enfet je pense qu'il faudrait rcuperer la variable d'environnement, j'en suis pa sur


Pourquoi devrais-tu rcuprer automatiquement AUTH_USER?

Quel mcanisme d'authentification utilises-tu?

----------


## marseillais13

ba enfet je dois bloquer certaines page, donc je les bloques par adresse ip avec CGI.REMOT_ADDR et sa sa marche nikel
mais je dois aussi faire une 2eme bloquage avec le username windows, 
donc si quelqun tente d'acceder a une page et que l'adresse ip et bonne mais que le login windows n'est pas bon, et bin la personne n'accede pas au page, donc je compte rcuperer le login windows avec AUTH_USER et faire un test avec sauf que la variable me retourne rien  ::(: 

j'espere avoir t plus clair  ::aie::

----------


## jowo

Je crois que (pas sr  100%) que AUTH_USER n'est automatiquement renseign que si:

- L'utilisateur emploie IE InternetExplorer
- L'utilisateur se situe dans le domaine "Local Intranet"
- L'utilisateur a activ l'option adquate dans IE
- L'utilisateur n'est pas derrire un proxy


sinon il faut grer le mcanisme d'authentification NTML soit par le serveur HTTP (Apache ou IIS) ou soit par Coldfucion (il faut coder la gestion d'authentification).

----------

